# Uk 17th Edition Regs



## Trimix-leccy

Personally I am waiting for the first ammendment, due to be published [at an additional cost] right about now 
I wait with baited breath to see what Amtechs response is. Probably have sorted out the 'issues' just in time for licence renewal 

Have you listened to the MK Podcast on the new regs? I downloaded it but have not listened yet


----------



## cornishsparks

*17th regs*

Yes i have the same idea, i was stupid enough to buy megger power suite to put on my computer forgetting about the 17th.
I am wondering if megger will be charging to upgrade my software package
to 17th.
I also have lots of written and PC certificates to use up.
I think theese regs are another ill fated not thought out scheme just like part P and changing the colour of conductors a few years ago.
For years we have been plodding away nicely until the last few when all this is put on us in one go.
Become a Mc Donalds employee no stress or aggrevation.


----------



## leeroy

got my copy last tuesday. very interesting, fair few changes as expected not entirly sure what to make of some of the new regs, got my 17th edition course in feb so will understand it a bit more then


----------



## chrisb271

I see now in the 17th you have to perform a phase rotation test,This should really be a worthwhile test.

Just give me a moment to think WHY ???? :whistling2:


Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Thank God for that! Brilliant, marvellous.

Many many many years ago one of my suppliers was selling off a load of oddball testgear for 'donations to charity'. I bought 2 items
1 was a discharge lamp tester; this gets used quite often
1 was a phase rotation tester:thumbsup: never had the need to use it [the 3 leads on it are red, white and blue!!] made by a company called BEHA. Looks good quality. Must give it a try tomorrow:laughing:


----------



## cornishsparks

if the motor goes backwards you have the wrong phase rotation.
end of test
swap phases over job done.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Pound to a pinch of sh!te that the NIC man wants a calibration cert for it:laughing:


----------



## cornishsparks

And a machine to calibrate it to make sure its working properly as well

as a calibration certificate.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Starts getting a bit silly doesn't it! We bought a Seaward Checkbox 16 about 6 or seven years ago. Our calibration costs were getting serious as we have
2 robin 1620
4 multimeters
2 RCD testers
3 Loop testers
as well as 3 PAT testers
2 Metrohm Meggers

Now all we do is get the Checkbox calibrated once a year, save a fortune.

Years ago we used to do a lot of Sheet and Plate metalworking machinery as a sub-contractor,. Install, rebuld, repair, commission, fault find etc. Usually without drawings 

Quite interesting though. Anyway the client that employed us was going for BS 5950 ??? that quality one. Assessor wanted to see a calibration cert for my multimeter [this is 20+ years ago]
He could not understand that I really was not bothered what the exact V was [not PLC or electronics, just relays ' I like relays!!'] All I was interested in was 'is it 12v 24v 50v 110v 240v 415v'...so he said to me 'what if it was 16v?' I said that that would indicate a 'disparity problem'. He nodded knowingly and went upon his merry way!!:whistling2: They got the BS that they wanted though:thumbup:


----------



## chrisb271

I see also that the 17th has an updated section on fairground installations and inspection and testing on them,well this really is going to have an impact on the pykies,is that a rumble of thunder i hear in the distance or is it the sound of the pykies feet beating a way to the wholesalers to purchase their earth rods as they have to put everything on a TT system ?????

Maybe the phone will be constantly ringing as the gypos realise that the 17th edition regulations has it in black and white that they need regular inspection and testing as they are infact temporary installations .

Hmmmmm don't think i will hold my breath :laughing:


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Imagine trying to get paid in advance:laughing: of course you could always send them an invoice, 30 days and all that:laughing: Yet another case of 'not being in the real world'...and who will police it. That disgraced thieving Tory politician could do it to pay back all of 'our' money he paid to his family for 'not' working for him [email protected]


----------



## philip657

what do you guys do now are you going to start wiring to the 17th edition or will you all start when you HAVE to.


i was thinking to start looking into wireing to the rcbos into the curcuits i am going to


----------



## Trimix-leccy

17th ! Not even started to the 16th yet! When did that come in?:whistling2: 

I'll wait 'til my free seminar next week. all will then become crystal clear:laughing: 

Just how much is a 12 way board with 8 rcbos in it?


----------



## philip657

that sounds very expensive.

thats got to be about £280 :S 

just looking at the barthroom haveing to have evrything on a rcb that realy is not practical and what a 3 pin plug in the bathroom why and who think we need that realy that is asking for troble


----------



## Trimix-leccy

3 pin plug is in case the wife wants to balance a radiator on the edge of the bath, whilst she is having a soak:thumbup:


----------



## philip657

sounds like a good plan would they like a arieal there as well so they can balance a tv on the bath:bangin:


----------



## chrisb271

Well i think i might put a socket next to the shower the wife can dry her hair whilst having a shower,save no end of time :whistling2: 

Well i'm just getting my head round the 14th edition , no silly rcds or rcbo's in there and i can get rid of that job lot of cheapo 2.5mm earth wire i bought for main bonds :whistling2: 

Has the EETPU moved addresses :laughing: 

Chris


----------



## sparkie

or a free extension lead as the socket not close enough for a portable tv:thumbsup:


----------



## frank

How about self calibration. 
That's what I do and the Nicky man thinks it's a good and acceptable idea.

For Meggers and Continuity tests - use a simple resistor box.
For RCD testers - use a dedicated socket at home or office
For Earth Loops - use a dedicated socket at home or office.

Make up your own test results sheet and test 3/4 time a year.

For Phase rotation - well, not got that one figured yet

Frank


----------



## cornishsparks

I use the same method, bought cheapo resistor box from wholesalers although easy enough to make and test my own kit at home.
This is ok im only a sole trader, no staff,


----------



## guvnor69

anybody find a decent board to fit rcbos into yet????

the ones ive tried the cables are hitting the earth and neuteral bars,absolute nightmere to work with


----------



## sparkie

Have you tried the proteus boards, we use them with the stacking kit,plus the top and bottom slide out. 
They also come variable split load,we will be putting seperate rcbo for lights and stick rest on rcd side.


----------



## guvnor69

forgot to saythey have to be metal boards as they will have conduits entering the bottom and the council who we are doing the work for are stipulating that they want all circuits on seperate rcbos which means there is 8 rcbos in a ten way board with a 10mm for shower and 10 mm for cooker

ive used crabtree.wylex both were useless

cheers


----------



## cornishsparks

Square D not bad QUICKLINE II not domus range cables enter from bottom of MCB.
CEF AND PROTEUS ARE THE DEVILS WORK AND SHOULD BE CAST OUT!
TO MENTION CEF ON THIS SITE CARRIED THR DEATH PENALTY!"


----------



## sparkie

Yes I know CEF have a less than wonderful reputation regarding booking out items as cable etc. 
That said the Stores Manager will open for me at 10pm on a Saturday night for must have callouts
( friend of ours) 
So I guess People buy people.

:jester:


----------



## cornishsparks

C. E F continually educating ****wits


----------



## sparkie

I neither am or like being referred to as a ******* , everyone is allowed personal choice and if the price and service is good-who cares.
screwfix or tool station wouldn't open to suit our callouts.
Further to this 5 weeks holiday a year and more money than I can spend= your opinion on me/us=not an issue


----------



## chrisb271

sparkie said:


> I neither am or like being referred to as a ******* , everyone is allowed personal choice and if the price and service is good-who cares.
> screwfix or tool station wouldn't open to suit our callouts.


 
Cornish wouldn't be trying to imply that you are a ****wit bud,its just a saying like the Ford one ( Federation Of ******** Drivers ) or ( Fix Or Repair Daily )

:no: 

Chris


----------



## chrisb271

Ha Ha not that i'm implying that Ford drivers or owners are ******** :whistling2: 

Perish the thought :blink: 

Just a saying :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie

Fair play, I would like to say our buying habits linked to one individual person, who it must be said pulls out all the stops. Should he move to another wholesalers- so will we


----------



## chrisb271

Too true bud too true

All wholesalers have good and bad points and we all use them to our advantage.

a while ago i came across a rep who was so keen to make a good commission he tried a few strange tactics after i turned him away.

He first of all found out where a couple of my lads lived and called at their houses after work,tried to talk them into getting me to buy more from them then he went along to a few of my regular customers and did a similar thing with them NOT a nice chappie.

I got it sorted and he had to find another job.

Chris


----------



## sparkie

Can imagine some reps are less than special, new rep in our area been told to stay away or we will close account. even the rest of the branch call him "Snake"


----------



## frank

Last December I bought from City 10 light fittings quoted at £46 - 00 each. NandE price was 40 - 00. The CEF rep was driving me crazy for an order - so it was placed. 2 months later I got an additional Invoice for £360 - 00. Control gear not included in price. Lots of promises to give me stuff in lieu but it never arrived, even after confirmation with the Manager.Not a cat in hells chance. Shan't be going to CEF ever again unless desperate

Frank


----------



## cornishsparks

Apologies to Sparkie, i was not calling you a ****wit.
The term was only used to descibe the people they drag from the gutter to work for them that resemble some thing from ,THE APPRENTICE,.
Every one i ever speak to hates CEF, listen to Frank go back to the good side leave the dark side forever.
Around here their drivers bomb round the lanes trying to do super fast deliveries like parcel white van men.
GOOD, always found good service from theese suppliers

WILTS (MIDLANDS AND SOUTH)
NEWEYS
WESTERN ELECTRICAL (south west only)
EDDYS (OUR BRANCH WAS ERD)


----------



## chrisb271

well well well cornish !

theres a name from the past - Western electrical hehehe they used to do brilliant bacon and egg butties at their breakfast mornings in Bridgewater,infact i'm starting to drool on the keyboard just thinking about them :laughing: 

Think most sparks have had a bum deal with sh!tty electrical factors at some point,if it was all good then we wouldn't have anyone to moan about :laughing: 

Chris


----------



## cornishsparks

Do you still deal with Western Electrical, i always find them great to deal with stuff always turns up when it should and they do good deals on MK
and fire rated downlights.
Heard they have a Somerset branch now, i once worked in Bridgewater 1991 November at an oil depot STC now Senate was right accross the road walking distance, couldnt understand why all theese guys where coming in buying coloured lamps, found out about their carnival when i asked the guy behind the counter.
Thought we would give it a look, what a fantastic night out well worth a look all those electric floats GREAT!
Ended up eating in the golden egg happy eater i think, trouble is our lanlady locked doors at 11 pm and didnt like noise!
Think the pub was called lime kiln or some thing like that
Happy days


----------



## sparkie

Bridgwater best thing to come out of there are two motorway exits-or the Stephen hawking mp3 regarding bridgwater.

Did my 17th update course at the college, Penfold (Peter Upton) great tutor,Dave Beaver the commercial manager is a complete ****witt-and I told him so:whistling2:


----------



## cornishsparks

Thouht it was a nice place, ben to Taunton too!


----------



## chrisb271

No cornish i don't deal with western anymore,i wish they would set up branches all over,they are ace wholesalers !

I used to live at mawgan porth , cornwall for a few years although i was born and raised at cheddar in somerset,got married and moved north east but can't figure out why ???:laughing: 

Chris


----------

